# Tenda W322P / Ralink 3062, won't scan for network

## Jimmothy

Hi, I have managed to downgrade my kernel to 2.6.39-r3 and get the proper modules loaded for this [poor purcase of a ] wireless card and detect it with lspci but it refuses to scan for a network, or log onto the predefined one I've laid out in wpa_supplicant.conf.

/etc/init/d/net.wlan0:

```
 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *      does not support scanning

 *   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *      preferred_aps="SSID1 SSID2"

 *      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

 *      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

 *   or hardcode the  SSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

 *      ssid_wlan0="any"

 *   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

 *      adhoc_ssid_wlan0="WLAN"

 *   or hardcode the SSID against the interface (not recommended)

 *      ssid_wlan0="SSID"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

iwlist wlan0 scan:

```
wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface_group=users

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant.conf

update_config=1

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        ssid_wlan0="any"

        priority=5

        bssid=removed

        group="CCMP TKIP"

        associate_order_wlan0=forcepreferredonly

        ssid="SKYremoved"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        scan_ssid=1

        pairwise="CCMP TKIP"

        proto="WPA RSN AES"

        psk="removed"

}
```

ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:1b:48:55:ec  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:1bff:fe48:55ec/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5835 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5775383 (5.5 MiB)  TX bytes:569486 (556.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:17 

firewire0 Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-30-1B-00-00-48-54-68-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:20 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1920 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1920 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:135768 (132.5 KiB)  TX bytes:135768 (132.5 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

iwconfig:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

firewire0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off
```

lspci -vnn:

```
removed

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller [11ab:4364] (rev 12)

        Subsystem: Holco Enterprise Co, Ltd/Shuttle Computer Device [1297:3113]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

        Memory at fdbfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fda00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [5c] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

03:09.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink Device [1814:3062]

        Subsystem: RaLink Device [1814:3062]

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

        Memory at fd8e0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci

        Kernel modules: rt2800pci

removed
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## solamour

What happens if you do "rfkill list"? If you don't have "rfkill", just do "emerge -v rfkill".

__

sol

----------

## Jimmothy

 *solamour wrote:*   

> What happens if you do "rfkill list"? If you don't have "rfkill", just do "emerge -v rfkill".
> 
> __
> 
> sol

 

I will look into this tonight when I'm home from work.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jimmothy

 *solamour wrote:*   

> What happens if you do "rfkill list"? If you don't have "rfkill", just do "emerge -v rfkill".
> 
> __
> 
> sol

 

```
root@desktop ~ # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: no
```

Edit: So I ran rfkill unblock wifi and got the following output instead:

```
root@desktop ~ # rfkill unblock wifi

root@desktop ~ # rfkill list        

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

Then I re-ran /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and got:

```
root@desktop ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     no access points found

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

This looks a bit more promising but it still doesn't find any access points. My Sky router is on the other side of the next room and is all defined in wpa_supplican.conf and so on.Last edited by Jimmothy on Thu Sep 08, 2011 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## solamour

 *Jimmothy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@desktop ~ # rfkill list
> 
> ...

 

I believe "Soft blocked: yes" means the wireless interface is off. There might be different reasons for that, but typically the kernel turns it off to save power.

Try the following and see if doing so makes any difference.

```
rfkill unblock 0
```

You might want to play with the following kernel option. I'd leave it as is and just use "rfkill" when I need to, though.

```
Networking support (NET)

   RF switch subsystem support (RFKILL)
```

__

sol

----------

## Jimmothy

 *solamour wrote:*   

>  *Jimmothy wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> root@desktop ~ # rfkill list
> 
> ...

 

I have tried the rfkill unblock 0 and it still doesn't detect any APs. This card must be damn weak. Also, I have that enabled in my kernel .config. :/

----------

## solamour

 *Jimmothy wrote:*   

> I have tried the rfkill unblock 0 and it still doesn't detect any APs. This card must be damn weak. Also, I have that enabled in my kernel .config. :/

 

What happens if you do:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

__

sol

----------

## Jimmothy

 *solamour wrote:*   

>  *Jimmothy wrote:*   I have tried the rfkill unblock 0 and it still doesn't detect any APs. This card must be damn weak. Also, I have that enabled in my kernel .config. :/ 
> 
> What happens if you do:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
root@desktop ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

root@desktop ~ # iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

root@desktop ~ # rfkill unblock 0

root@desktop ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up 

root@desktop ~ # iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     No scan results

root@desktop ~ #
```

I'm guessing this thing really can't see my router ;[.

Could any of these possibly be conflicting?

```
root@desktop ~ # modprobe  -l

kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

kernel/drivers/misc/eeprom/eeprom_93cx6.ko

kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00pci.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800lib.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800pci.ko

kernel/drivers/watchdog/hpwdt.ko

kernel/drivers/staging/rt2860/rt2860sta.ko

kernel/drivers/staging/rt2870/rt2870sta.ko

kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko
```

----------

## Gusar

 *Jimmothy wrote:*   

> Could any of these possibly be conflicting?
> 
> ```
> root@desktop ~ # modprobe  -l
> 
> ...

 

Yes, the staging drivers are conflicting with the others. If you're on 2.6.39, use the staging driver and blacklist/remove the others. If you're on 3.0, use the rt2800pci driver (in fact, there is no staging driver in 3.0 anymore). Also, do you have firmware installed? It's in the linux-firmware package.

----------

